# Anleitung Forellen beizen



## littleFisherman (12. Juni 2013)

Servus zusammen #h

Da ich hauptsächlich Forellen fange, sind mir die Zubereitungsarten auf Dauer zu eintönig geworden. Räuchern ist immer so viel auf einmal und relativ viel Aufwand, gebraten und gegrillt wird auch irgendwann langweilig. Beim ewigen stöbern bin ich auf das Beizen gekommen und habe mich da mal so eingelesen. Wie bei vielem unendliche  Möglichkeiten und Varianten. Entgegen vieler Meinungen, dass die 'normal großen' Forellen zu klein sind zum beizen, dacht ich mir: 'Des probierste aus!' Und es hat fantastisch geschmeckt! Beim beizen wird der Fisch haltbar gemacht, indem ihm durch das Salz Wasser entzogen wird. Im folgenden will ich euch eine Anleitung zum Forellen beizen geben: 

1) Was brauche ich?

Forellen/ Saiblinge, Salz, Zucker, Pfeffer, Kräuter (Dill oder Rosmarin), etwas Whiskey, Gefrierbeutel, Vakuumgerät, Filetiermesser

2) Ran an den Fisch

Die Fische werden sorgfältig filetiert, abgewaschen und dann mit einem Küchentuch abgetupft. Anschließend mit einem Pinsel die Filets mit etwas Whiskey bepinseln, einfach für den Geschmack. Danach Pfeffern, nicht zu heftig, wir wollen ja noch was vom Fisch schmecken 

3) Die Mischung machts

Jetzt wirds salzig. Wir mischen uns eine Salz-Zucker Mischung in etwa 2:1, meist nehme ich aber ein wenig mehr Zucker. Diese Mischung nach Gefühl aufstreuen, bei dicken Filets mehr, bei dünnen weniger. Das Filet darf durchaus bedeckt sein damit. Auf das Salz kommen dann die Kräuter, je nach Geschmack. Ich nehme Dill oder Rosmarin, beides schmeckt super! Eine dicke Schicht davon einfach auf den Fisch aufstreuen, bis man das Filet nicht mehr sieht. Frische Kräuter sind natürlich besser, getrocknete funktionieren aber auch. Die Filethälften aufeinanderklappen, in den Gefrierbeutel stecken und vakuumieren.

4) Jetzt heißt's warten

Ab damit in den Kühlschrank! Ein wenig beschweren, etwa mit einer Milchtüte oder Bierflasche etc. Normale Forellen (+- 35 cm) lasse ich ziemlich genau 48h ziehen. Große, fleischige Filets länger.

5) Schärft die Messer

Wenn ihr der Meinung seid es reicht mit dem durchziehen, holt die Filets aus der Tüte. Kräuter abwaschen und Filets trocken tupfen. Die Filets sind ein mittlerweile wenig zäher und 'gummiartiger' geworden. Wichtig ist jetzt, restliche Quergräten zu entfernen, am besten mit einer Pinzette ziehen. Man merkt schnell wo Gräten sind indem man einfach mit den Fingerspitzen über das Filet streift. 
Sind die Gräten weg, mit dem Filetiermesser ganz dünne Scheiben abschneiden. 

6) Genießen

Jetzt ist alles fertig und man kann die Scheiben essen. Am liebsten auf einem Stück Schwarzbrot mit Butter! #6

Guten Appetit!

Wäre schön, wenn hier auch einige eigene Erfahrungen einbringen könnten. Ich beschreibe hier wie ich es mache, denn ich habe damit sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt! Mit der Lagerzeit und den Gewürzen kann man natürlich endlos probieren, ist ja auch geschmackssache. Fühlt euch ermuntert es auch zu probieren!

Bilder kommen im folgenden:

1) & 2) Was brauche ich






3) die zu verarbeitenden Filets


----------



## littleFisherman (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Nach dem Pfeffern:



Nach dem Salzen:



Mit Kräutern:


----------



## littleFisherman (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Zusammengeklappt,



einvakuumiert:



Nach 2 Tagen ziehen:


----------



## littleFisherman (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Jetzt noch schneiden:



Auf die Plätze, fertig, ESSEN! #6



Hoffe euch gefällt meine Anleitung!

lg
Manu


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Ich finde persönlich die Beizzeit etwas lang - aber Geschmäcker sind ja unterschiedlich.
Davon ab gefällt mir das so gut, dass ich das gerne im Onlinemagazin vom Anglerboard bringen würde  (www.Anglerpraxis.de).

Wenn Du nix dagegen hast.....


----------



## littleFisherman (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Hallo Thomas, 

gerne doch   Der Fisch schmeckt blank sehr gut salzig, was auf einem Butterbrot jedoch nicht allzu auffällt finde ich. Bei kürzerer Beizzeit habe ich Angst, dass noch zu viel Wasser im Filet ist, aber das müsste man ausprobieren. Da ich mit 2 Tagen gut gefahren bin, habe ich es direkt so belassen 

lg
Manu


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Danke - und wie gesagt:
Geschmackssache......

Weniger lange gebeizt ist halt saftiger, gerade wenn man das nachher frostet (geht gut) frostet


----------



## Franky (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Moin... Sorry, dass ich da Thomas zustimmen muss. 48 h sind für Forellen schon seeehr lang. Meine Erstversuche waren ungenießbar, da nicht nur extrem salzig sondern auch von - naja, ich sags mal unfreundlich - lederartiger Konsistenz. Meine rund 1,2 kg schwere Lachsseite hingegen war nach 48 h extremst lecker und saftig. Für Forelle reichen, je nach Stärke/Größe des Filets meiner Erfahrung nach 8 (bis 30 cm) - max 24 h (50 cm).


----------



## doc_haemmer (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Muss man dazu einen Vakuumierer haben oder würde das auch funktionieren wenn ich die Luft z.B. über einen Strohhalm raus sauge? Oder ist die geringe Restluft die über die von mir genannte Methode vorhanden bleibt dann schon "schädlich"?

Hört sich ja mal richtig lecker an #6


----------



## antonio (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

nen vakuumierer ist kein muß. aber mit deiner strohalmmethode wirst du nicht weit kommen.
man kann den fisch auch in haushaltsfolie als beispiel einwickeln.

antonio


----------



## aal60 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Filets mit einem guten Cognac betreufeln. Chili aus der Mühle und bunten Pfeffer. 
Ansonsten je nach Größe die Beizzeit. Filets von > 1200g ca. 48h beizen.
Die kleinen würde ich auch weniger im Salz lassen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

ZItat doc_haemmer:"Muss man dazu einen Vakuumierer haben oder würde das auch funktionieren wenn ich die Luft z.B. über einen Strohhalm raus sauge? Oder ist die geringe Restluft die über die von mir genannte Methode vorhanden bleibt dann schon "schädlich"?
Hört sich ja mal richtig lecker an #6"

Ich habe auch keinen...
Ich lege meine Fische in eine flache Schüssel, Frischhaltefolie drauf, darüber 1-2 Vesperbrettchen und darauf dann Gewichte, wie z.B. Konservendosen (zum Wasser "rauspressen")
Nach einigen Stunden wende ich die beiden Filets (immer die Hautseite nach aussen) und beträufle sie mit der ausgelaufenen Lake- ansonsten wie von little fisherman (Methode und Würzen) , Thomas und Franky (Beizzeit) schon beschrieben...


----------



## bacalo (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Also die Variante mit Cognac (z. B. eine Seite mit einem Kuchenpinsel mehrfach einstreichen (1 Stamperl), 1/2 Stunde enziehen lassen und dann salzen) ist sehr zu empfehlen.

Aber wie bereits geschrieben = Geschmackssache.


----------



## doc_haemmer (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe #6 - dann wird das mal probiert :q


----------



## daci7 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Wenn wir unterwegs sind werden Lachs und Saibling auch oft so gemacht - nur halt kürzer und ohne Kühlschrank 
... und leider auch ohne Schnaps ...
Filets mit Salz, Zucker und Kräutern einreiben, zusammenlegen, fest in ein leicht feuchtes Handtuch wickeln und über Nacht verbuddeln oder einfach unters Moos in den Schatten legen.
Am nächsten Tag sind die fertig zum Verzehr- Saulecker!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn wir unterwegs sind werden Lachs und Saibling auch oft so gemacht - nur halt kürzer und ohne Kühlschrank
> ... und leider auch ohne Schnaps ...
> Filets mit Salz, Zucker und Kräutern einreiben, zusammenlegen, fest in ein leicht feuchtes Handtuch wickeln und über Nacht verbuddeln oder einfach unters Moos in den Schatten legen.
> Am nächsten Tag sind die fertig zum Verzehr- Saulecker!



So ähnlich mach ichs auch zu Hause bbzw. früher in der Küche..
Nur in einer Form und decke den Fisch mit nem feuchten Tuch ab.

Standardrezept in der Küche früher war bei mir für Seiten der 4/5 - Kilo-Lachse:
1/3 Zucker, 2/3 Salz, viel frischer Dill, zerdrückte Wacholder, grober Pfeffer und Senfsaat.
Filets zuerst mit der Hautseite auf Mischung legen und abdecken und ab ins Kühlhaus.
Beizzeit max. 24 Stunden mit einmal wenden der Filets..


----------



## wolfgang f. (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Salut Ralf,
meines Wissens ist das Salz zum Wasser entziehen und der Zucker zum Salz "entschärfen", also das Bittere abmildern (an den Salat kommt bei mir deswegen auch immer ne Prise Zucker...)
Das ganze Salz kannst Du nach dem Beizvorgang sicherlich nicht rauswaschen und vom Geschmack her ist süß in dem Fall sicherlich ein Gewinn...
Probier´s doch einfach mal mit Fruchtzucker oder frag Deinen Diabetologen, der müßte sowas bestimmt wissen!?


----------



## Franky (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Nee nee - auch Zucker (Rohrzucker (meine Präferenz) oder normal raffinierter Zucker) entziehen Wasser und dienen der Konservierung/Reifung des Fleisches. Gleichzeitig wird die "Schärfe" vom Salz gemindert. Mit Süßstoffen wird das in dem Fall leider nix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Franky hat recht..


----------



## angelmisiu (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

So, jetzt muss ich aber auch mal was dazu sagen!!!!!!!
Hab mir gerade den ganzen Tread durchgelesen und bin nun voll am Sabbern!!!
Ganz klasse, also morgen ab zum Forellensee, Forellen fangen und ausprobieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woern1 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

So eine Seite Filet könnte z.B. so aussehen:


Mann war das lecker.#6


TL


werner


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Sachma Werner,
was war denn das? Mefo? Wie gebeizt? Ich sehe keine "Kräuterrückstände"...


----------



## woern1 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Ne, war ne Teichforelle von Lolland/DK(war bei dem Forenmitglied Georg  -->angeln auf lolland); ist mit Petersilie anstatt Dill 'bekräutert' worden; schmeckt auch lecker.

TL

werner


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Mal ne Frage an die Spezialisten.

wie sieht es aus mit eingefrohrenen Forellen ?

Und kann man gebeizte Forellen einfrieren ?


----------



## wolfgang f. (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Wenn sie eingefroren waren, kriegst Du die Gräten um so besser raus!
Ob Du gebeizte einfrieren kannst, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen- bei mir schmecken die immer so legga, dass nix zum einfrieren übrig bleibt!


----------



## King_Fisher (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Ja, man kann das wunderbar mit eingefrorenen Forellen machen; auch anschließenden Einfrieren funktioniert ohne Qualitätsverlust; das ganze ist aber auch im Kühlschrank einige Tage haltbar.
Das hier diskutierte Beizen ist ja im Prinzip das klassische Graved Lachs-Rezept (Salz, Pfeffer, Zucker, frischer Dill - Whiskey oder Cognac nach Geschmack).
Übrigens passt zu der ganzen Geschichte super eine leichte Honig-Senf-Sauce.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*



> Ob Du gebeizte einfrieren kannst, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen- bei mir schmecken die immer so legga, dass nix zum einfrieren übrig bleibt!


Geht am besten so:
Den gebeizten Fisch schneiden.

Eine flache Platte (Gastronormdeckel gehen gut z. B.) mit Frischhaltefolie beziehen.

Darauf die einzelnen Scheiben so legen, dass sie sich nicht berühren.

Dann wieder eine Lage Folie, diese wieder mit Filetscheiben belegen bis nix mehr über ist.

Zum Schluss eine Folie drüber und über Nacht gut frosten.

Dann kann man die gefrosteten Schreiben einfach "runtersammeln" in einen Frischhaltebeutel zum wieder verschliessen und die dann so "lagern" im Froster.

Damit kann man immer so viele Scheiben auftauen wie man gerade braucht.

Entsprechend dünn geschnitten brauchen die zum auftauen keine 2, 3 Minuten..

Weiterverarbeiten wie frische...


----------



## aal60 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Thomas, das ist ein gutes Verfahren um Fertigprodukt für die Einzelentnahme aufzubewahren.
Danke für den Tipp.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Gerne doch..


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Danke für die Antworten !

Haben im Herbst immer so 100 Forellen zum Verarbeiten, darum die Frage ob Eingefrorene auch zum beizen gehen !


----------



## catch and eat it (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

ich hab den sogenannten graved lachs auch schon mehrfach gemacht. allerdings nie mit lachs. lachsforelle und meerforelle sind sicher nicht minder qualitativ. einmal hab ich auch "graved zander" gemacht. schmeckte auch.

vom prinzip mach ich auch nichts anders als die meisten hier.
nur das ich beim wenden (alle 12h) die filets mit dem ausgelaufenen saft beträufel. vakuumisierer hab ich nie benutzt.
einfach 2 auflaufformen. in die eine die filets, die andere rauf und dann gewichte rein. 

ich habe das rezept aus einem alten kochbuch, vll scan ich das mal ein für euch.


----------



## woern1 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

wg. "Ich hab' das noch nie mit Lachs gemacht"

Ich hatte im Winter für eine Feier einen tiefgefrorenen Lachs genommen (hatte keine Teich- bzw. Meerforelle mehr); einfach den gefrorenen Aldi-Lachs (ganzer Fisch mit etwa 1,4 kg) gekauft, aufgetaut und dem entspr. Beizvorgang unterzogen. 
Selbst Bekannten, die sehr oft gebeizten Lachs oder Forelle essen, ist der Unterschied nicht aufgefallen.

Nur zur Info: War die ganz große Ausnahme, dass ich so eine Ware kaufe.

werner


----------



## Trader1667 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Moin Moin,
seit ca. 15 Jahren räuchere ich sehr erfolgreich  mehrere 100 Forellen im Jahr. Wenn ich größere Forellen habe werden sie entsprechend filetiert und im Heissrauch veredelt. Viele Bekannte sagen immer Mensch beize die Forellen doch mal aber irgendwie war ich immer sehr skeptisch ob die Filets ohne negative Auswirkung auf die Gesundheit genießbar sind. 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand diesen Prozess mal erklären???? 
Da ich noch einige Filets von Großforellen im Froster habe, wollte ich mich der Sache nun auch mal annehmen. Ich habe hier und bei google viel gelesen und würde mich über eure Hilfestellung freuen:
1: Forellenfilets, welche eingefroren sind müssen zunächst auftauen
2: Die Filets werden mit Whiskey oder Williams Birne eingepinselt
3:Ich nehme eine Schale und auf 2 Esslöffel Meersalz kommt 1 Esslöffel brauner Rohrzucker
4: Bei Bedarf wird noch Pfeffer und andere Kräuter hinzugefügt
5: Beide Seiten werden nach dem Einstreichen von der Salz Zucker Lösung mit Dill und anderen Kräutern eingestreut
6: Die Filets werden Fleischseite auf Fleischseite aufeinander gelegt 
7: Die Filets werden straff mit Frischhaltefolie umwickelt und im Kühlschrank platziert
8: Alle 12 Stunden wird das Filetpaket gewendet
9: Nach 48 bzw. 36 Stunden je nach Größe des Filetpakets sind die Filets fertig
10: Auspacken, den Dill etc. abspülen und genießen oder wird der Dill nur abgekratzt`?

Kann ich so meinen ersten Beizversuch starten oder liege ich damit komplett falsch? Darf ich die Filets abspülen und ist das Salz Zucker Verhätnis OK? Passen die anderen Punkte so zusammen?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Dominik


----------



## aal60 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Dominik, so ist es richtig.  Ich lasse die Beizzeit bis 72 Std.
Nehme neben Pfeffer auch Chili aus der Mühle und einige Spritzer Zitrone.
Ich lasse aber den Dill weg. Und spüle die Filets einmal ab.
Und nochmal Kaltrauch mit Sparbrand ca. 20 -24 Std (das ist ein Durchgang).   Das muss aber nicht sein.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Moin,

Filet auf Filet - und dann beschweren??

Oder ist es dann nicht mehr nötig...obere Beiträge sprachen doch von Gewichten |kopfkrat

Noch eine Frage : wie lange ist das Produkt dann haltbar?

R.S.


----------



## aal60 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Wenn die Filets mit Beize *vakuumiert* werden, ist eine Beschwerung nicht nötig.  
Ansonsten in ein Gefäß stapeln, Brett darauf und ein Gewicht (z,B. Pflasterstein).
Vakuumiert sind die Filets dann bestimmt 10 Tage im 0° - (Fresch) Fach haltbar, aber solange verweilen sie bei mir nicht dort.
Nicht vakuumiert im kühlschrank, sollten sie innerhalb einer Woche verzehrt sein.

Gruß
Uwe :m


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*



aal60 schrieb:


> Wenn die Filets mit Beize *vakuumiert* werden, ist eine Beschwerung nicht nötig.
> Ansonsten in ein Gefäß stapeln, Brett darauf und ein Gewicht (z,B. Pflasterstein).
> Vakuumiert sind die Filets dann bestimmt 10 Tage im 0° - (Fresch) Fach haltbar, aber solange verweilen sie bei mir nicht dort.
> Nicht vakuumiert im kühlschrank, sollten sie innerhalb einer Woche verzehrt sein.
> ...





Danke #6

R.S.


----------



## Trader1667 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Moin,
mein Versuch Lachsforelle zu beizen ist sehr kräftig in die Hose gegangen. Habs wie oben angedeutet gemacht allerdings habe ich tierisch schiss gehabt das der Fisch nicht durch ist und die Salz Zucker Schicht, welche aus groben Salz bestand, sehr dick auf die Forellenfilets gestreut. Gestern, nach drei Tagen, habe ich sie probiert und waren wirklich exxxxtrem salzig und furz trocken. Abwaschen und wässern hat nix mehr gebracht. Konnte es ein wenig mit Zitrone und Zucker neutralisieren aber irgendwie war das auch alles andere als gut. Und wie schon gesagt extrem trocken. Naja das Räuchern lernt man auch nicht an einem Tag und so freue ich mich schon  auf den nächsten Versuch. Hat von euch vielleicht jemand ein Foto wie dick ihr die Salz Zucker Mischung auftragt?


----------



## aal60 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Das ist schade, das es nicht geklappt hat. Ich verwende für ca.
je 1kg Filet-Seite 3 gehäufte Eßlöffel Salz-Zucker-Gemisch.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Windelwilli (8. November 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Moin,
> mein Versuch Lachsforelle zu beizen ist sehr kräftig in die Hose gegangen. Habs wie oben angedeutet gemacht allerdings habe ich tierisch schiss gehabt das der Fisch nicht durch ist und die Salz Zucker Schicht, welche aus groben Salz bestand, sehr dick auf die Forellenfilets gestreut. Gestern, nach drei Tagen, habe ich sie probiert und waren wirklich exxxxtrem salzig und furz trocken. Abwaschen und wässern hat nix mehr gebracht. Konnte es ein wenig mit Zitrone und Zucker neutralisieren aber irgendwie war das auch alles andere als gut. Und wie schon gesagt extrem trocken. Naja das Räuchern lernt man auch nicht an einem Tag und so freue ich mich schon  auf den nächsten Versuch. Hat von euch vielleicht jemand ein Foto wie dick ihr die Salz Zucker Mischung auftragt?



Also ich nehme soviel, das die Filets gut mit der Mischung bedeckt sind. Meine Mischung dabei ist 1 Drittel Salz und 2 Drittel Zucker. Noch ordentlich frischen Dill und dann die beiden Filets übereinander gelegt. Beschweren tu ich da nix mehr.
Das ganze nach 24h einmal wenden und nach 2 Tagen schneide ich das ganze in dünne Scheiben.


----------



## Trader1667 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Wie schon geschrieben war ich sehr skeptisch was den Osmoseprozess angeht. Aus diesem Grund hatte ich alles großzügig verteilt. Naja vor 15 Jahren war das Räuchern auch keine kulinarische Delikatesse und heute sind es 500 Stück pro Jahr. Toll das es hier solche Experten gibt....Der nächste Versuch wird bestimmt besser. Nehmt ihr grobes Salz oder "normales"


----------



## aal60 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> ....Der nächste Versuch wird bestimmt besser. Nehmt ihr grobes Salz oder "normales"



Ich nehme normales Tafelsalz, kein Jodsalz. 
Also feines Salz, z.B. Hausmarke von Edeka. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (8. November 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage : wie lange ist das Produkt dann haltbar?
> 
> R.S.




wenn Du Besuch einlädst und das auf den Tisch bringst;

*Ca. 30 Minuten*!#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## wolfgang f. (9. November 2013)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> . Nehmt ihr grobes Salz oder "normales"



#hHi Trader,
ich nehme grobes und schütte es mit ein paar Senf-und einigen Pfeffer-Körnern und gelegentlich auch anderen Gewürzen in den Mörser ... Das hat den Vorteil, dass das Salz als "Mühlstein" miteinbezogen ist und die Gewürze schön ausgemahlen werden! Ausserdem verwende ich neben Dill noch etwas Abrieb von einer Bio-Zitrone...
Dass Dein erster Versuch in die Hose ging, liegt vermutlich daran, dass Du zulange gebeizt hast. Ging mir bei einem meiner ersten Versuche auch so...Einfache Faust-Regel: Je dicker das Filet- desto länger die Einwirkzeit! Das Fleisch sollte auf leichten Druck bei der Probe schon noch nachgeben, wenn´s "schuhsohlig wirkt, hilft nix mehr...Bei eher kleinen Filets reicht sogar schon eine Beiz-Zeit von 10-12 Std..
Hoffentlich klappt´s nächstesmal- diese Zubereitungs-Art ist nach meinem Geschmack einfach die feinste!


----------



## stefan1909 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

hi Leute,

ich habe nun auch mal meine Forellen gebeizt. habe dazu allerdings eine etwas ältere Anleitung aus dem Forum hier genommen, bei der man den Fisch auf alufolie legt und dann aufrollt. ich habe leider keine Kräuter da gehabt und daher nur die 3:2:1 salz, Zucker, Pfeffer Mischung auf dem Filet verteilt.

das ganze lag knapp 48std. im Kühlschrank, alle 12 Stunden gewendet.

das Problem: es hat sich nahezu keine Flüssigkeit gebildet. woran kann das liegen?! 

ich bin zwar etwas erkaltet, aber der Fisch war absolut nicht salzig. relativ geschmacksneutral würde ich eher sagen.

was habe ich falsch gemacht?! was kann ich besser machen?

ist die von mir gewählte Variante des einrollens  Vergleich zum beschweren benachteiligt?

danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*



stefan1909 schrieb:


> hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe nun auch mal meine Forellen gebeizt. habe dazu allerdings eine *etwas ältere Anleitung* aus dem Forum hier genommen, bei der man den Fisch auf alufolie legt und dann aufrollt. ich habe leider keine Kräuter da gehabt und daher nur die 3:2:1 salz, Zucker, Pfeffer Mischung auf dem Filet verteilt.
> 
> ...




moin,

frischer fisch ? aufgetauter? wieviel mischung hast du genommen?

hast du mal nen link für deine anleitung...
dann kann dir evt. geholfen werden#h


----------



## stefan1909 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=88770

Hoffe der Link klappt.

Es war frischer Fisch, zwei Stunden vor der Zubereitung gefangen. War eine geschätzte 0,8-1kg Forelle.

Ich habe ca 12g/8g/4g Salz/Zucker/Pfeffer verwendet. Filets waren vollständig mit der Mischung bedeckt.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

auf diese art hab ich das noch nicht versucht...
ich mache immer die variante: beide filets übereinander und dann beschweren



aber du sagst ja selbst" war absolut nicht salzig und relativ geschmacksneutral"

dann sind 24 gramm mischung wohl zu wenig gewesen


----------



## muddyliz (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

@ stefan1909:
http://www.t-online.de/lifestyle/re...ttel-besser-nicht-in-alufolie-einfrieren.html


----------



## Franky (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Wie schwer war denn eine Filetseite? 20 g (Salz+Zucker) kommt mir auch ein wenig zu wenig vor, um sie "vollständig" zu bedecken...
Ich rechne pro Kilo Filet ca 125 g Salz und 75 g Zucker - also rund 175 g.
Wenn Dein Filet ca 115 g schwer war, hätte die Mischung ausgereicht... 
Pfeffer ist für die "Reifung" ja nicht notwendig, sondern "nur" Teil des "Geschmacksbereichs" und wird da von mir nicht großartig berücksichtigt. Die Menge der "Zusatzstoffe" richtet sich allerdings schon nach der Menge Salz+Zucker... 
Wieder also auf 1 kg Filet kommen bei der meiner Mischung 
- ein guter EL schwarze Pfefferkörner
- 8 - 10 Wacholderbeeren
- 1 EL angerösteter Fenchelsamen
- 2 TL angerösteter Koriandersamen
- Abrieb von 1 - 2 Zitronen
dazu

Ein großes Bund Dill darf natürlich nicht fehlen.

Andere Geschmacksvarianten sind noch nicht "spruchreif"...

Achso - auf Alufolie stehe ich zum Beizen nicht sonderlich. Salz bzw. Säure und Alu reagieren gut miteinander. Siehe "angelaufenes Silber putzen"!


----------



## mk80 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Eine Frage an die Spezialisten hier im Forum:
Zu meinem gebeizten Fisch reiche ich gerne eine Soße. Bewährt haben sich die Klassiker "Honig- Senf- Dill" und "Meerettich- Sahne- Apfel".
Um ein wenig Abwechslung reinzubringen wollte ich mal eine andere Soße probieren. Habt Ihr da Anregungen für mich?


----------



## Angel Sachse (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*

Hallo, ich hab fürs Weihnachtsfest zum ersten mal ne Forelle gebeizt,nach einem Rezept aus dem Board. War so lecker, mußte heut gleich nochmal eine Halbe beizen. Super Festagsessen!!!!
Frohes Fest euch allen,einen guten Rutsch und ein fischreiches 2016!


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Anleitung Forellen beizen*



mk80 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Spezialisten hier im Forum:
> Zu meinem gebeizten Fisch reiche ich gerne eine Soße. Bewährt haben sich die Klassiker "Honig- Senf- Dill" und "Meerettich- Sahne- Apfel".
> Um ein wenig Abwechslung reinzubringen wollte ich mal eine andere Soße probieren. Habt Ihr da Anregungen für mich?



Auch wenn Weihnachten vorbei ist und "Spezialist" eine Nr.zu groß für mich,  hier trotzdem der Versuch, Dir weiterzuhelfen::m 
-> Himbeer-Balsamico-Honig-Mix
[-> Mango-Chili-Ingwer-Pampe mit Limettensaft und braunem Zucker angerührt]
-> Zwiebel-Marmelade
-> Teriyake-Orangen- oder Limetten-Sauce
was nach meiner Ansicht immer passt, ist eine nicht zu aufdringliche Mischung aus süß, sauer und dezent scharf! Wie Du das im Einzelnen anrührst, ist ein Stück weit Dein kreativer Freiraum; was aber geschickt ist-> eine Grundlage aus gutem Essig/Balsamico oder Zitrusfruchtsaft (also nicht nur Zitrone, auch Grapefruit, Limette, säuerliche Orange) und (braunem)Zucker, Honig oder Ahorn- oder ähnliche Sirups


----------

